# Look at this monstrosity shortly to open in Camberwell



## se5 (Feb 11, 2009)

If you live/work/pass through Camberwell you will probably have been familiar with the restaurant Mozarella e Pomodores on the corner of Camberwell Green/ Denmark Hill. 

It sadly closed at Christmas time which was a loss to Camberwell (it was a good 'standard' Italian with quality pasta, risotto, steak, pizza etc - two courses around £15 a head)  but look what's set to replace it:







Horribel horrible horrible.   Noodels?  what are they? And what a garish sign


It makes me angry that apparently Southwark Borough Council just do not care about Camberwell allowing the streetscape to decline in this way.

I know there are arguments about supply and demand and private enterprise etc but why cant the council take an overview and impose standards on the signage 

There are separate arguments about controlling the type of businesses - there are already at least three Chinese restaurants nearby - but surely the council has a duty to regulate the visual environment.

rant over!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

there's a counter-argument that it's likely to be a lot cheaper than Cheese & Tomato and therefore more useful to the community.

Just putting it out there, like...

eta: unless you're JUST talking about the signage, in which case yes - fair point


----------



## perplexis (Feb 11, 2009)

"Noodels"  is that some kind of pun I'm too stupid to get?


----------



## Pip (Feb 11, 2009)

Who cares when you've got Golden Grill next door?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

What I want to know is why any Tom, Dick or 'Arry thinks they can run a signwriting company. Especially when they can't countenance decent design and can't spell. Or use a dictionary.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

perplexis said:


> "Noodels"  is that some kind of pun I'm too stupid to get?



only if that makes Garf the funniest man on urban


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hideous, garish, cheap plastic signage is, unfortunately, the future for most High Streets.


----------



## ethel (Feb 11, 2009)

the amount of illiterate signwriters around never fails to amaze me.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw this on the way to work earlier this week.

Badly spelled signage fills me with joy. Especially when it looks like they've spent a lot of money on it, too.

Are signmakers staffed by the illiterate? Or are they just merry pranksters? Or do they rigidly stick to the brief, regardless of the dictionary?


----------



## untethered (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Hideous, garish, cheap plastic signage is, unfortunately, the future for most High Streets.



There's nothing to stop local authorities regulating it in their urban design SPDs. You could agitate for such a thing if it offends you greatly.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 11, 2009)

at least they have displayed their telephone number in the correct format.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Surely at some point in the production process there must have been a vaguely literate person who went 'what the fuck are noodels?'

I'll admit, to my shame, that I come over a bit prissily Lynn Truss when I go past Ten Thank's chinese takeaway on the Streatham borders too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

perplexis said:


> "Noodels"  is that some kind of pun I'm too stupid to get?


I think it's just a typo, underneath it's got "Noodle Bar"

Didn't notice the sign had gone up yesterday.


----------



## ethel (Feb 11, 2009)

there's a sign near my house which has a capital letter randomly inserted at the end of a word. why? argh.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

We used to live opposite 'LAMBET MINI MART'.

When the adjacent African restaurant opened, the sign read, MAGESTIC RESTAURANT before it was sheepishly covered over and repainted.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> at least they have displayed their telephone number in the correct format.


True 



tarannau said:


> I'll admit, to my shame, that I come over a bit prissily Lynn Truss when I go past Ten Thank's chinese takeaway on the Streatham borders too.


Becasue of the apostrophe?


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> True
> 
> Becasue of the apostrophe?



No - "because" of the apostrophe.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

untethered said:


> There's nothing to stop local authorities regulating it in their urban design SPDs. You could agitate for such a thing if it offends you greatly.


It doesn't offend me greatly, but it is unpleasant to look at.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> True
> 
> Becasue of the apostrophe?


 
Yes. It's a bloody big misplaced apostrophe mind.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

A newsagent on Charing Cross Rd managed to spell both "celebrity" and "cigarettes" wrong on their sign.

It gave me a happy shiver everytime I went past


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> No - "because" of the apostrophe.


I was typing too fast


----------



## untethered (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> It doesn't offend me greatly, but it is unpleasant to look at.



Unpleasant enough to write to your council about rather than just lament on here?

No-one gets away with this kind of thing where I live.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

untethered said:


> Unpleasant enough to write to your council about rather than just lament on here?
> 
> No-one gets away with this kind of thing where I live.



I bet the local stationery shop is regularly out of green ink pens


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

untethered said:


> Unpleasant enough to write to your council about rather than just lament on here?
> 
> No-one gets away with this kind of thing where I live.



Hark at him. He'll hit the councillors in the shins with his walking stick and pester the authorities with green ink letters until they positively groan.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> What I want to know is why any Tom, Dick or 'Arry thinks they can run a signwriting company.


Most are just knocked out on a cheapo design package and sent off to the nearest lurid plastic printing firm, with very little design and no 'signwriting' skill involved.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I bet the local stationery shop is regularly out of green ink pens



Great minds think alike. But everyone mocks untethered.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the premises are in the Camberwell Green Conservation Area.  If the new sign is a backlit fluorescent box then I don't think it would normally get planning consent in a conservation area.  Was the previous sign neon?

Meanwhile, the spelling atrocity calls for direct action by the *Militant Grammarians of SE5*.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

untethered said:


> Unpleasant enough to write to your council about rather than just lament on here?
> 
> No-one gets away with this kind of thing where I live.


Really? Where do you live then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Was the previous sign neon?


I think it was, but not back lit - was neon tubes in the shapes of the letters.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Most are just knocked out on a cheapo design package and sent off to the nearest lurid plastic printing firm, with very little design and no 'signwriting' skill involved.



I can understand that. But even in the slackest of operations there's someone with a vague bit of pride when it comes to the final result. Someone has to handle the file for output, consider a proof. 

I've dealt with some cowboys in my time, but that's pretty darn unobservant.


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## perplexis (Feb 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> only if that makes Garf the funniest man on urban


I see


----------



## untethered (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Really? Where do you live then?



In one of the many places that regulate these things more closely than they do elsewhere. Councils have quite a bit of leeway in the matter provided it's in their written policies.


----------



## ringo (Feb 11, 2009)

Noooooooooooooo(dels)!, that was my nearest pizza place. Luckily the fantastic La Luna isn't too far away up Walworth Road.

BTW the staff of Pomodoro split up the Christmas before. The waiters set up Caravaggios just up Camberwell Church Street near The Castle. Still the same friendly service, food's OK, but no pizzas.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

wacky


----------



## dessiato (Feb 11, 2009)

Apart from the sign, I can't see a problem.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder if it'll be any good?  I'm hoping it's one of those "eat what you like for a set price" buffet type place, I miss going to the one in Bermondsey Square since they dropped the buffet.


----------



## THINK! (Feb 11, 2009)

Perhaps that is how, "Noodles" should be spelt, it makes mor sense.
at the moment = *Nood+les* , but *Noo+dels*  makes mor sense.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> Hideous, garish, cheap plastic signage is, unfortunately, the *future *for most High Streets.


the present surely


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

THINK! said:


> Perhaps that is how, "Noodles" should be spelt, it makes mor sense.
> at the moment = *Nood+les* , but *Noo+dels* makes mor sense.


If that's how you spell more then it probably does to you


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

untethered said:


> In one of the many places that regulate these things more closely than they do elsewhere. Councils have quite a bit of leeway in the matter provided it's in their written policies.


So you keep telling us. So where is it then?


----------



## THINK! (Feb 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If that's how you spell more then it probably does to you



try writing it like this... it makes *mor* sense
_If that's how you spell, "more", then it probably does to you._


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 11, 2009)

It just looks like thousands of other shop signs to me. 

Near me there's a dry cleaner's with a sign that says "Barries Dry Cleaners".  I don't know if it's a deliberate mistake or their sign writer just doesn't understand how to use the English language and I can't bring myself to go in and ask.


----------



## clicker (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe Del owns it. In which case they've spelt 'new' wrong.


----------



## echoecho (Feb 11, 2009)

what the fuck are noodels?
and even if they did spell it right, shouldn't it be Noodle City without an s?


----------



## cybertect (Feb 11, 2009)

editor said:


> We used to live opposite 'LAMBET MINI MART'.



A new Chinese take-away opened near to me last year - proudly displaying in big caps that it was apparently in CARLSHALTON, not Carshalton. 

[it didn't last long, closed about six weeks later]


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 12, 2009)

An adult education college near me advertises itself as producing 'The Accademics of the future'.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 12, 2009)

se5 said:


> There are separate arguments about controlling the type of businesses - there are already at least three Chinese restaurants nearby - but surely the council has a duty to regulate the visual environment.
> 
> rant over!



Well... under planning rules (as far as i can remember) they can regulate what type of business, but not who owns it or what type of food they sell.

So if a building is designated as retail it can be bought by Tesco/Sainsbury/Lidl as easily as it could by a local organic concern.

Same with restaurants. The council can designate the building as a restaurant but can't say who runs it or what food can be sold there.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 12, 2009)

editor said:


> We used to live opposite 'LAMBET MINI MART'.



The receipts in the Tate Library are printed with 'Lamberth Libraries' on them. Love that. In a library


----------



## hipipol (Feb 12, 2009)

*I think it looks ACE!!!!!!*

I may nip down there on Saturday and have big bowl Noodels for lunch!!!!!


Yummy, yum yums!!!!!
Bet they wont taste as good as these tho


----------



## fogbat (Feb 12, 2009)

hipipol said:


> I may nip down there on Saturday and have big bowl Noodels for lunch!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yummy, yum yums!!!!!
> Bet they wont taste as good as these tho



Ah!

The dignified life of a Promotions girl


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 12, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I saw this on the way to work earlier this week.
> 
> Badly spelled signage fills me with joy. Especially when it looks like they've spent a lot of money on it, too.
> 
> Are signmakers staffed by the illiterate? Or are they just merry pranksters? Or do they rigidly stick to the brief, regardless of the dictionary?



i saw it yesterday and wanted a camera with me 

i really want to make an album of all of the terrible, terrible signs of south east london


----------



## hipipol (Feb 12, 2009)

The dignified life of a Promotions girl  

Its the expression on her face

I thinks she gonna throw up

Ah, noooo dells, oi loves em


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 12, 2009)

this is all making me want noodles now


----------



## ajdown (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds very much like an opportunity for an "Urban Nite Out" to me...


----------



## mango5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Camberwell is not looking or feeling good at the moment.  A few rays of sunshine, like the Gay Camberwell programme, and (possibly) Planet Nollywood which has taken over the lamented Red Star/father Red Cap.  (((Camberwell)))


----------



## tim (Feb 12, 2009)

se5 said:


> There are separate arguments about controlling the type of businesses - there are already at least three Chinese restaurants nearby



Oh dear the old domino effect, all in all a reactionary foodist post. My mouth is watering just contemplating the way this locale and its ilk are helping to increase slide of your house price.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 12, 2009)

tim said:


> Oh dear the old domino effect, all in all a reactionary foodist post. My mouth is watering just contemplating the way this locale and its ilk are helping to increase slide of your house price.




Green with envy are we????

Prefer that as a colour scheme for the shop front do we?????


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2009)

Bad signage is not limited to crappy fast food joints though.

I spotted this last week at Harrods:


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know that Cheese and Tomato had gone. I used to go there every few months and, although it wasn't anything special, it was okay as somewhere to go if one was feeling unimaginative but wanted to eat out round there. Shame.


----------



## Cowley (Feb 16, 2009)

It could only happen in Camberwell. 

It's bloody classic to be honest...the fact the sign is still present is hilarious


----------



## ajdown (Feb 16, 2009)

Coming through on the bus last night I noticed the lights on and it appeared "open for business" - has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2009)

i thought noodels was a legitimate spelling for noodles in some other countries


----------



## kabbes (Feb 16, 2009)

T & P said:


> Bad signage is not limited to crappy fast food joints though.


Indeed it is not.  I recall a massive sign in the window of Boots in Epsom a few years back that had made one of the common homonym errors.  It was all done in their official corporate font and colour scheme -- clearly produced by their central design unit.  They had hastily taped some A4 paper over the offending word and written the correct spelling over the top.

In other news, I happened to be at a wedding in Camberwell last night.  The venue had a nice plastic sign showing me the way to the "LADY'S" and the "GENT'S".  Still, at least it wasn't the plastic sign I had seen the day before, which pointed the way to the "LADIE'S" instead.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 16, 2009)

Camberwell is near to Peckham.

Remember Only Fools & Horses when they repainted the chinese restaurant in dayglo paint stolen from the railway yard?

They're filming for a comeback series.  The Trotters bought the restaurant, and it's "New Dels" really.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i thought noodels was a legitimate spelling for noodles in some other countries


I just checked out a few of the more obvious online dictionaries and none of them recognised it as a legitimate variant.  

Amusingly, Merriam Webster also failed to offer "noodles" as a suggestion for what I might have meant.  "Needless" was about the best they could do.


----------



## se5 (Feb 16, 2009)

It seems that Noodels City opened this past weekend and there has already been an incident involving Police attendance - apparently four Police cars, a broken window and a ladder were involved. 

There is a photo of the incident:






(mentioned on the Camberwell online blog http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/2009/02/camberwell-social/) 

i would like to think that it was someone taking direct action to correct the spelling of noodels but more probably just one of the drunks from the Green


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2009)

untethered said:


> There's nothing to stop local authorities regulating it in their urban design SPDs. You could agitate for such a thing if it offends you greatly.



Untethered makes a perfectly legitimate point here.

I agree that planning rules (or lack of them) can indicate just how much an LA "cares" about a particular area. Also, if the area is largely populated by people who care about how the streetscape looks, there is a greater likelihood that the councillors who represent them will push for restrictions to be put into place.

Actually, I often think that the amount of time planners spend fiss-fussing about relatively minor architectural details might be spent paying some attention to signage as it arguably has the greatest impact on the streetscape, especially since it's become relatively cheap to make up enormous multi-coloured backlit signs like the one in the OP. I don't see that disallowing them should impact on the business as long as the same rules are applied along the street and therefore to competitors also.

Having been involved with planning applications for signage in various parts of London I can confirm there is nothing stopping LAs putting restrictions in place, particularly in conservation areas. In Covent Garden nothing backlit at all is allowed and I seem to remember a maximum size for any lettering being specified too, or maybe that was somewhere else. In Bond street they are incredibly strict; down to specifying the exact kind of awning you may have (creating good business for a certain awning company) and the size, angle and colour of the flagpole you are allowed to mount at first floor level.



Having said all this, the amusement value of the Noodel spelling in the sign in the OP almost makes up for the nastiness of the sign itself.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2009)

Well they seem to have got a fair bit of free publicity on here - to the extent that should I ever find myself in that vile 6th Circle of Hell, known to sinners as Camber Well - I shall seek it out for a look and perhaps, because garrrrrrriiiiiiissssssshhhhhhhhh signs beguile me, I shall even eat some of their Flouro coloured Toxic Waste Specials!!!!


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 16, 2009)

ringo said:


> Noooooooooooooo(dels)!, that was my nearest pizza place. Luckily the fantastic La Luna isn't too far away up Walworth Road.
> 
> BTW the staff of Pomodoro split up the Christmas before. The waiters set up Caravaggios just up Camberwell Church Street near The Castle. Still the same friendly service, food's OK, but no pizzas.



'Caravag' as I like to call it seems to be of a comparable standard to the P&M, but with considerably lower prices. The opening of Caravag really sounded the death knell for the P&M, which was hardly doing great even before afaict.


----------



## se5 (Feb 16, 2009)

slowjoe said:


> 'Caravag' as I like to call it seems to be of a comparable standard to the P&M, but with considerably lower prices. The opening of Caravag really sounded the death knell for the P&M, which was hardly doing great even before afaict.



True Caravagio did take away some of M&P's trade but after a down period it looked like it was doing much better towards the middle and end of last year. Although big it was mostly half to two thirds full whenever we went during the week (we used to go fairly often) and reasonably full on Saturday nights. There is now nowhere to get pizza in Camberwell (beyond takeaway) which I think is a real shame and a lost business opportunity. 

I dont know maybe a noodle buffet is whats required for Camberwell's demographic  - maybe there are large numbers of people who wouldnt contemplate going to an Italian restaurant but who would consider a buffet Chinese? I'm always amazed at the number of people in Nandos, Camberwell whenever I go past - generally people especially families who you do not see in the other restaurants in the area.

But the decline of specific restaurants is by the bye really the point of my original post was to lament the lack of care taken over Camberwell town centre - either the type of shops or the visual environment both of which seem to be going for the cheapest least attractive option.

 If you are coming to it from the West (from Brixton/Kennington along Camberwell New Road) the first thing you see on the right is open ground with lots of buses in (next to the bus garage), on the left the scruffy looking snooker place and then straight ahead a garish misspelt restaurant sign in a historic location which used to be Lyons Cornerhouse. The classic architecture of the row of shops is still there - its just hidden behind garish bright signs.


1900






2009


----------



## se5 (Feb 16, 2009)

se5 said:


> I dont know maybe a noodle buffet is whats required for Camberwell's demographic  - maybe there are large numbers of people who wouldnt contemplate going to an Italian restaurant but who would consider a buffet Chinese? I'm always amazed at the number of people in Nandos, Camberwell whenever I go past - generally people especially families who you do not see in the other restaurants in the area.




I should add that I have just walked past it and its full with lots of people enjoying the £2.99 all you can eat buffet - whether it will still be so when it is no longer half-term and the opening half price offer has gone remains to be seen


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 16, 2009)

se5 said:


> on the left the scruffy looking snooker place



Just as an aside, is that place actually open? I always vaguely wonder when I go past there.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2009)

se5 said:


> I should add that I have just walked past it and its full with lots of people enjoying the £2.99 all you can eat buffet - whether it will still be so when it is no longer half-term and the opening half price offer has gone remains to be seen



Luckily the A&E at Kings is up the mark now, so not so far to stumble when the cramps kick in.....


----------



## Cowley (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder if they serve Peckam Spring Water with the special fried Noo-Del


----------



## se5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just as an aside, is that place actually open? I always vaguely wonder when I go past there.



I'm not sure - there never seems to be anyone going in or coming out. And a friend who tried to enquire about membership got the impression that they werent welcoming new people.

I think they had a planning application in last year to demolish it and replace it with 'executive apartments' or similar but I dont know if it was passed. I guess it could be in limbo waiting for building work to begin. There was talk on the SE5 Forum about it - http://www.se5forum.org/forum/index.php?topic=428.15 

There are rumours about that whole area - I think TfL/ Network Rail have eyes on it for a possible future railway station centred on the bus garage next to the snooker place. I also heard that one of the supermarket chains was interested in the site for a new shop. Like lots of things in Camberwell these probably wont happen.

Interestingly the building where the snooker place is used to be one of the three cinemas in Camberwell - http://cinematreasures.org/theater.php/18130/


----------



## TopCat (Feb 19, 2009)

I wanna eat noodels.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2009)

The River Peck came from springs that rose on one tree hill/ forest hill

Thats yer authentic Peckham Spring water  - think thats one of the reasons they put the resevoir there

Not so far fetched re a bottling plant on site!!!!


----------



## se5 (Feb 20, 2009)

Presumably also there is potential for camberwell spring water? (the clue is in the title - Camber Well!)


----------



## Star Dove (Feb 21, 2009)

There's two smaller signs at the bottom of the shop which both spell 'noodle city' the more conventional way.

The price was up to £4.99 though so I gave it a miss. What we're seeing due to the recession is de-gentrification in action, I can see a bit more room in Camberwell for a few more pound shops.

Give it a few months and we'll have a 50p shop and Wetherspoons will buy the Castle.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2009)

went passed the place today....

the buffet was on

feeding trough

well not quite  but it does look somewhat industrial


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 21, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just as an aside, is that place [Jono's snooker hall] actually open? I always vaguely wonder when I go past there.



Yes it is. I was last in there a month or so back. They recently had a bit of police 'involvement' which, combined with a bunch of new and rather nervous staff, has led to a tightening of their admitence policy (in the past the place was staffed by one of three different people who knew pretty much all the members' faces and would let you in without your card). 

It's pretty rough around the edges although friendly enough and with a very reasonably priced bar open until 6am on week nights and 24 hours over the weekend (fyi ).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2009)

At least they have broken up their telephone number correctly.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 21, 2009)

Star Dove said:


> ... I can see a bit more room in Camberwell for a few more pound shops....Give it a few months and we'll have a 50p shop and Wetherspoons will buy the Castle.



Do you think the rash of pawnshops and betting shops will spread down from Walworth?


----------



## twister (Feb 23, 2009)

se5 said:


> If you live/work/pass through Camberwell you will probably have been familiar with the restaurant Mozarella e Pomodores on the corner of Camberwell Green/ Denmark Hill.
> 
> It sadly closed at Christmas



Mozarella - that place was rubbish. It may have been a proper restaurant but their food was awful the one time I went, really awful.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 12, 2009)

So has anyone been to "Noodels City" and survived to tell the experience?  There's a chance we may be going at the weekend.


----------



## ringo (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope, wandered through Camberwell on Monday deciding where to eat and it looked like it was made of Ming with a side order of Barf. Kept on walking to Caravaggios.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I just think there's a nasyty racist undercurrant on this thread.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 12, 2009)

currant?  Fruitist!


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2009)

hipipol said:


> Green with envy are we????



No, Red with gloating.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 13, 2009)

tim said:


> No, Red with gloating.



Poor people *heart* ugliness - well known fact.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought I'd try something different on the way home tonight, so I stopped at Camberwell Green to try Noodels City.

Never again.

I hadn't been there five minutes and there was almost a riot - not caused by me this time.

A lady slipped on something that had been spilt on the floor, fell over flat, and broke her plate, throwing food all over the floor (some rice landed on my shoe).  She was all rather dramatic about it, and the guy behind the counter found it all rather amusing - which did not go down well with what looked like a crowd of about 10 people that knew her gathering round the counter shouting very loudly about it.  I was very tempted to tell them to shut the fuck up as I was trying to enjoy a relaxing night out, but simple stats convinced me this was not a good idea.  The guy behind the counter didn't help things by saying they usually charge for broken plates.

Once all this had calmed down, I tried to continue eating - whilst the lady next to me talked, with her mouth full and open, for about 20 minutes until I finally had enough and just walked out (you pay before you sit down) without feeling full.

I can't say I was impressed much with the food on offer either.  A lot of it was mislabelled, there weren't many vegetarian options (unless chips, onion rings and shredded dry red cabbage count) if you're into that sort of thing, and there wasn't a huge variety of things.

I shan't be going back.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jun 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I thought I'd try something different on the way home tonight, so I stopped at Camberwell Green to try Noodels City.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> ...



We braved this place the other week, stood there for a full minute wondering where to go, what to do. Had no clue! Walked out.


----------



## John Holmes (Jun 6, 2009)

It does look horrible - so I think it will self regulate - most people will be put off and not eat there - so they will either have to make it look better, or close down.


----------

